

Ask HN: What are shitty markets? - itry

Everybody talks about being in the right market. Investing in the right market. Markets that are big and or will encounter rapid growth.<p>So maybe there are many small, stagnant markets that are ignored by investors and entrpreneurs?<p>Any ideas what examples of those shitty markets are?
======
staunch
Live video streaming sucks generally, because it's flashy and expensive to
offer but almost no one _really_ needs it. Static videos beat it 99.9% of the
time. Until someone cracks the nut on live video and it becomes
important...which may never happen.

------
petervandijck
Anything that's shrinking. Downloadable Windows Software to edit your photos.

~~~
itry
Thats in fact one of the last markets I would like to work in :)

------
helpermethod
SOAP Web Services.

------
contextual
Flagged for being a potty mouth.

